# Passwort vergessen. Nun kann ich FolderLock nicht deinstallieren.



## DoktorX (24. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ich hatte mal FolderLock runtergeladen und installiert. Vorher habe ich überlesen, dass es Shareware ist. Nun kann ich es nicht mehr deinstallieren, weil ich das Passwort nicht mehr habe.
Wie kann ich wieder an das Passwort kommen?


----------



## Milch-Mann (24. Dezember 2005)

DoktorX am 24.12.2005 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Ich hatte mal FolderLock runtergeladen und installiert. Vorher habe ich überlesen, dass es Shareware ist. Nun kann ich es nicht mehr deinstallieren, weil ich das Passwort nicht mehr habe.
> Wie kann ich wieder an das Passwort kommen?



Hä ? Man brauch zum deinstallieren ein Passwort (meinst Du das Passwort für de Sicherung ?)....naja, egal....Hast Du irgendwo ein Feld, wo das Passwort drinsteht, mit der ****** Codierung ?? Wenn JA, ist es ganz einfach, wenn nicht, guck mal in der Registry nach, da findet man alle Keys, vielleicht auch dein Passwort. Ansonsten im Ordner von FolderLock mal die OptionsFiles durchgucken, vielleicht wirste da fündig.


----------



## DoktorX (24. Dezember 2005)

Milch-Mann am 24.12.2005 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hä ? Man brauch zum deinstallieren ein Passwort (meinst Du das Passwort für de Sicherung ?)....naja, egal....Hast Du irgendwo ein Feld, wo das Passwort drinsteht, mit der ****** Codierung ??


Nö- Und wo iner Registry finde ich das? :-o


----------



## Milch-Mann (24. Dezember 2005)

DoktorX am 24.12.2005 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Milch-Mann am 24.12.2005 18:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entweder manuell suchen (alles durchgehen) oder per  STRG + F suchen. GL


----------



## HanFred (24. Dezember 2005)

_*Folder lock is neither secure nor portable.*

First, about security (then maybe no point reading bey0nd that):

Folder Lock can be bypassed by:
1/ locate the folder it is locking
2/ copy the locked folder to another directory
3/ install Folder Lock (again) in the new dir.
4/ set password
5/ open the copy of the original locked folder.

Now about portability (if you're still interested):

When attempting to launch Folder Lock from the USB key on a computer other than the one where Folder Lock was installed, I get the following message: Component 'vaultskn.ocx' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered: a file is missing or invalid. I moved the program to the USB key via running the Folder Lock program. The problem is that it will not run properly from the USB key on a locked down user account -- which is a necessary requirement around here (do many people normally work with admin rights turned on, if so, this is dangerous). I purchased the program so I could lock files on a USB key. But the program will not work properly from another computer for which I have no admin rights. It will not even work right from the USB key on a locked down user account on a computer where the 'vaultskn.ocx' was registered (via an admin account - in this case the program keeps asking for a new password: can't remember the original one and it won't terminate properly).

Been asking for a refund but no luck so far. BUYER BEWARE! _

brich ein, hol dir deine daten und putz den müll von hand runter. wenn nütig halt mit tools, die dateien beim systemstart löschen, die gibt's bei google (z.b. GiPo@FileUtilities, davon reicht die demo).


----------



## DoktorX (24. Dezember 2005)

Also so weit ich das verstanden habe von HanFred, ist noch ein Ordner gelockt. Aber bei mir ist dass nicht der Fall. Bei mir ist kein Ordner gelockt.

Und in der Regystry fand ich nichts.


----------

